# still fishing?



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone still fishing from the surf with any luck?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not me. I'm done til Spring.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Went to IBSP Saturday, nice day but no fish.... if I get a nice day will throw a rod out and see, beats sitting in a heated house with tv and all the goodies in the fridge.... (I must be nuts) but will try if the weather is decent....if there is one or two around they gotta eat... salt


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

last fish were before thanksgiving, nothing since. Done till may


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried a bridge the other night with no luck. Water was clear and calm, but no signs of life. Ducks seem to have taken over the surf in some areas. I keep saying I'll go down and soak some clam, but never do. Usually this time of year I catch loads of short Stripers, but i think all the wind and this cold snap moved everything on. Come on Spring!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Offshore toggin is good all winter, anyone going?


----------

